# Sub Needed in SE MI - Rochester, Shelby Twp.



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

I have some plowing work that needs subbed out in the Rochester Hills and Shelby Township area of SE michigan. If anyone is interested, please send me an e-mail. The guy I had lined up sounds like he's backing out on me at the last minute, and I could use the help.

Please send any questions or interests to my personal e-mail at [email protected]

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Dan sent you a e-mail. Did you get it?


----------

